
Show HN: Contentful-wizard – add explanations to your contentful-powered app - bloomca
https://github.com/Bloomca/contentful-wizard
======
bloomca
Hey! Author here – needed disclaimer that I work at contentful, but this
project is not really related.

I've worked with several CMS/translation systems, and while decoupling using
API is great, and eliminates needs for excel spreadsheets, editors and
translators still have no clue what is 1-to-1 relation between something in
their new editor app and the actual application.

So, here I am trying to highlight these sections, so editors can quickly
understand what different sections actually mean.

I would love to hear some feedback – whether it is about implementation or
about idea per se!

